# Understanding Feeling as a Rational Function



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Most people keep confusing Fi or Fe with emotions or how a person feels, which leads to confusion in typing since the enigma that is its truly rational element is lost. This lead to thinkers typing as feelers and vice-verse. The colour Information Metabolism descriptions do little to explain the dynamism behind the reasoning element. The description at wikisocion,socionics.ws and sociotype is poor especially the content on PoLR & Role Ti or Te based on the incapability to comprehend the process.


rd93 said:


> I already posted this in the Cognitive Functions forum, but I figured I'd post it here too because this seems to relate to other ESFJs I know (and other F-dom types).
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Feeling as a Rational Function*
> ...


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

JamesDowns said:


> From what I read, emotions are what disrupt the person's ability to properly communicate and since these emotions are present and preventing effective communication in the feeler and not the thinker, I would consider them to be attached to feeling Jungian based reasoning.


You still have the stereotype in you, the reason "feelers" come as soft is because they've recognized the "value" reasons attached to that mode of behaviour. As a thinker who is fairly developed in social graces I can behave like that whilst stemming from a logical premises, there is value in that behaviour that can be logically constructed; the type of "logic" I'm implying her is the general "impersonal" Jungian "thinking" logic. Whereas in comparison true feeling, or value based reasoning is different as it requires the mind to enter into an alternate "logic" premises that sorts perception data differently, this is not the same as emotions since those involve a loss of the ability to analyze. Positive or negative emotions distort reasoning. I was speaking to an INFJ the other day when discussing this. I always wondered at the back of my mind why Jung even thought feeling was "rational" .


----------

